# Überschrift des About-Fensters ändern?



## hasenbrot (1. Sep 2011)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, um in einem RCP Projekt die Überschrift des About-Fensters ändern? Lokalisation wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber die möchte ich, wenn möglich, umgehen.


----------



## hasenbrot (2. Sep 2011)

Da meine erste Testanwendung nach der Internationalisierung Strings in zwei Sprachen enthielt nehme ich an, dass es bei RCP Anwendungen anscheinend zwei Arten von Strings gibt:

1. Strings, die nach dem externalisieren mit dem RBE manuell übersetzt werden müssen.

2. Strings, die RCP automatisch übersetzt, z.B. Standardmenüeinträge.

Liege ich damit richtig?


----------



## Wildcard (2. Sep 2011)

Wenn du Eclipse (RCP) in einer anderen Sprache haben willst musst du deinem RCP das entsprechende Language Pack von Eclipse Babel  hinzufügen


----------



## hasenbrot (3. Sep 2011)

Ja, das habe ich dieser Anleitung entsprechend auch getan: 
Rich Client Platform/How-to - Eclipsepedia

Das Ergebnis war aber, dass das UI meiner Eclipse IDE anschließend auf Deutsch angezeigt wurde, die RCP Anwendung wurde allerdings nur zum Teil übersetzt, z.B, steht im About-Dialog "About Programmname", aber im Menü steht "Info" und "Info über diese Software".


----------

